# ' Boro Reserves Losing



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like the 'Boro's UEFA adventure is nearing it's end









0-2 down at home to Sporting Lisbon









We have so many injuries it's almost a reserve side









I worry about getting the 6th spot in the leauge now as well


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought they were going to do well this year but I feel it is slipping away from them now.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

0-3 now


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> I thought they were going to do well this year but I feel it is slipping away from them now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a nightmare for injuries since Decemeber









Ugo Ehiogu and Chris Riggot at the back, George Boateng and Gaizka Mendieta in the midfield and Mark Viduka up front









Not to mention the likes of Cooper, Christie and Nemeth who have been in and out with injuries


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

2-3 now


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

